# طريقه عمل معطر للجو



## mr.shiko (25 يناير 2013)

ممكن بعد ازنكو 
​[h=5]طريقه عمل معطر للجو
[/h]


----------



## السى اتش (25 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ... ما هى التركيبة التى تطلبها؟

بمعنى أيروسول؟ وإن كانت فهل تمتلك ماكينة التعبئة المناسبة؟ أم تركيبة سائلة مثل التركيبات العادية؟ وإن كانت فكيف ستقوم بالتعبئة؟

على قدر التوضيح تكون الإجابة.
​


----------



## خير صديق (28 يناير 2013)

طريقه سهله حالص
هتجيب شويه جو وتنقيه تماما من الاتربه والشوائب 
ثم تضيف المعطر مع الخلط الجيد


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 يناير 2013)

الاخ خير صديق تحياتي
ارجو ان تكون خير صديق كاسمك 
شكرا على النكتة ولكن لا داعي لها هنا 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## على منصورى (13 فبراير 2013)

انا كمان محتاج نفس الموضوع يا ريت الشباب ما يبخلو علينا


----------



## البخاري الأثري (3 أغسطس 2013)

ارجو توضيح التركيبة اخ علي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 فبراير 2014)

فكرة تنقية الجو قد تكون كتبت كنكته ولكنها حقيقه فهى احدى الوسائل - فبعض المؤسسات اقترح عليها تنقية الجو بتعقيمه وبالتالى لاحاجه للمعطر ويصبح الهواء فريش وخالى من الروائح الغير مستحبه وبعض المؤسسات تطاب التعطير ومن هنا يتم تنقية العنبر او المكاتب المفتوحه اوتعطيرها بطريقه مركزيه اما اذا كان المقصود عبوات منزليه ويوجد صعوبه فى التعبئه تحت ضغط الغاز فيمكن استخدام التركيبات السائله واستخدام التريجر - وسيلة الرش اليدويه -مثل عبوات منظفات الزجاج التجاربه


----------



## zizoamr36 (26 مايو 2014)

فين الطريقة هل الطريقة المذكورة صحيحة و ان كانت صحيحة طيب 30 كيلو و 5 كيلو طيب باقي الطن ايه ؟ و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 يونيو 2014)

كلامى لا علاقه له بالتركيبه المذكوره ولكنه شرح لفكرة تنقية الهواء الجوى مما يجعلنا لسنا فى حاجه الى معطرات جو.
اما معطر الجو بفكرة التريجر اسهل من الرزاز المضغوط - لا يحتاج اى امكانيات ونستخدمه كعبوات منظفات الزجاج - عباره عن ايثانول ومياه وعطر وماده مثبته وماده فواحه.


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

مشكورين


----------



## Ayman_012 (19 ديسمبر 2017)

طيب ممكن اسم ماده مثبته والمادة الفواحه وشكرا


----------

